# The NF Book Club sign up thread (always open)



## Buskuv (Jun 23, 2008)

*The NF Book Club*

*The NF Book Club*​*Introduction:*

Now hopefully most people have an idea of just how a book club would run but for those who are completely clueless about it, the basic idea is that we (as a group) all read the same book and discuss it, simple eh?

*How does it work?*

The plan is that for each session one person will pick a book (the idea being that people then try reading something they might not normally read), create the book club thread and act as the "host" for that session. The other participants will then have a few days/a week to obtain the book (purchase a hard copy, library, ebook etc) before proceeding with reading and discussion.

So if you are interested in that, sign up here!
​


*Spoiler*: _Book Club Participants_ 





_Tyrael
tGre teh Disleksik
Agsrower
keiiya
Zezima_​


----------



## Chee (Jun 23, 2008)

Joinage! Sounds fun. 

I may not be able to get some books, but when I do, I'll be sure to participate. (Not a lot of money and my town has a shitty library )


----------



## nanni (Jun 23, 2008)

ok i'm in 



> (Not a lot of money and *my town has a shitty library )*


hmm same here


----------



## Pan-on (Jun 23, 2008)

Aha was wondering when this would appear, I shall join.


----------



## sel (Jun 23, 2008)

Righty ho, this sounds Ace.


----------



## Dream Brother (Jun 23, 2008)

Count me in -- even though I have the same problem as Chee, I'll hopefully manage to take part consistently.


----------



## Tyrael (Jun 23, 2008)

Chee said:


> Joinage! Sounds fun.
> 
> I may not be able to get some books, but when I do, I'll be sure to participate. (Not a lot of money and my town has a shitty library )





nanni said:


> ok i'm in
> 
> 
> hmm same here





Dream Brother said:


> Count me in -- even though I have the same problem as Chee, I'll hopefully manage to take part consistently.



Well, this is the world wide web after all-should it be so desired less legitimate sources can be found. Not that I would ever advocate such a practice. 

Oh, and joined.


----------



## Mori` (Jun 23, 2008)

good turn out so far folks :3

we'll naturally try our utmost to ensure everyone has the option of reading the book one way or another


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 23, 2008)

I probably need to do this, so I'm in.

It's best that I scoure my library, now.


----------



## Batman (Jun 23, 2008)

I'm down. . . .


----------



## Amnesia (Jun 23, 2008)

Sounds fun. I'm game.


----------



## Kobe (Jun 24, 2008)

I want to join too   My university's library has rich sources so I don't mind to come and entertain


----------



## Mori` (Jun 24, 2008)

up to 11 already, I'm impressed ^^

we'll keep this going for a bit and then I'll get my random on to select who chooses first.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jun 24, 2008)

Sure, I'll join. Why not?


----------



## graysocks (Jun 24, 2008)

Wow a great deal more interest than I thought haha - i'm in.


----------



## Chee (Jun 24, 2008)

Wow, lots of people are joining. xD


----------



## DramaPoette (Jun 25, 2008)

Not sure if I'll be able to get every book, but I'll give it a shot.


----------



## Mori` (Jun 29, 2008)

ba-bump for last calls to sign up.


----------



## Kyuubi Whisker (Jun 29, 2008)

I'll join, please.


----------



## Major (Jul 1, 2008)

I was thinking we needed one.  So yeah 

I'm in


----------



## Ticking_Clock (Jul 3, 2008)

I'm down for joining a book club. My summer reading list is starting to wear thin.


----------



## Big Boss (Jul 9, 2008)

I'm in too.


----------



## Tyrael (Jul 9, 2008)

Well then, if you both want to look here, today is the deadline for attaining the book, but there is a handy ebook link. Book is _What Dreams May Come_.


----------



## Captain Apoo (Jul 12, 2008)

Is it too late to signup, sounds like fun, fun, FUN.


----------



## Genive (Jul 14, 2008)

Captain Apoo said:


> Is it too late to signup, sounds like fun, fun, FUN.



Yeah, me too.


----------



## Dream Brother (Jul 14, 2008)

This club is open for as long as the LD is, so it's never too late to sign up -- I'll add you guys to the list, cool to have you.


----------



## Captain Apoo (Jul 14, 2008)

Bee-u-tiful.


----------



## Morwain (Jul 19, 2008)

Sounds fun, is it too late for me to join too?


----------



## Tyrael (Jul 19, 2008)

Bradherleys​_Coach​_Ch7-8​_End​_[Omanga&Kotonoha].zip

Technically we should be halfway through the book, but it's a really easy book to read so you could probs. catch up. It's been going rather quietly.


----------



## sel (Jul 19, 2008)

I'm just over halfway actually. Though since I'm leaving on Wednesday I'll be finishing the book and not getting to the 2/3 mark by then


----------



## Mider T (Jul 26, 2008)

This isn't even my section and I'm interested, please sign me up.


----------



## Kairi (Jul 26, 2008)

I'll sign up. I actually like reading books


----------



## Mitsukiu (Jul 27, 2008)

Can I Join too? onegai 
I have plenty of books, and I love to read, specially terror/suspense books, so I would love to join this book club


----------



## Dream Brother (Jul 27, 2008)

I've added you guys to the list.


----------



## Cheena (Aug 5, 2008)

I would like to join


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 13, 2008)

I didn't know someone started a book club.  I'd love to join in.


----------



## sel (Aug 13, 2008)

Alright. Well attempt 1 dodn't really go too fabulously but I'm all up for having an attempt number two.

You guys (By that I mean tomcat & Dreamboat) alright with that?


----------



## Dream Brother (Aug 14, 2008)

I added the new people to ze list.

Selly:

I'm fine with as many attempts at this as you guys want to make. Is the current one completely dead?


----------



## Parallax (Aug 14, 2008)

I'm interested, sign me up


----------



## Garfield (Aug 15, 2008)

I should have started coming to Lit section sooner O_O

I'm in 
Luckily I have access to a University library so its cool


----------



## killinspree42099 (Aug 20, 2008)

i'll join as well


----------



## Sen (Sep 11, 2008)

Sign me up!


----------



## metronomy (Sep 16, 2008)

Hello, I would like join.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Sep 18, 2008)

I am so joining this even though it makes me feel like more of a nerd than being on a forum based on anime.

Woot books.


----------



## sel (Sep 18, 2008)

Don't fret. Book nerds are the coolest of the nerds, almost as cool as maths nerds.


----------



## Jiraiya's Girl (Sep 18, 2008)

I love to read!  I'll join!  I don't know how many I can participate in because I have the same problem as some of you other guys.  My town has a crappy library.  I won't pass up the oppertunity to read a good book, though!


----------



## Tendou Souji (Sep 19, 2008)

sel said:


> Don't fret. Book nerds are the coolest of the nerds, almost as cool as maths nerds.


Wait, was that a contradiction?

Problem is, this is a book club on an anime forum. It's like being hit with both at the same time. And I do enjoy math as well.


----------



## Ragormha (Oct 7, 2008)

Sure, why not, I'll join.


----------



## yellowkunoichi (Oct 10, 2008)

I want to join please!


----------



## Roja (Oct 12, 2008)

If you are going to do a third one, I'd like to be included.


----------



## halfhearted (Oct 12, 2008)

If this is still active, then I'd like to be added to the list. 

Although, perhaps we would see about starting the actual Book Club aspect to it, since the thread was created some months ago. If there's a different book each month (or so), then anyone else who wants to join in can always pick up the work later or start off with the group during the following month.


----------



## yellowkunoichi (Oct 14, 2008)

I agree we should be starting a book soon any suggesttions?


----------



## sel (Oct 14, 2008)

To be honest this isn't really as structured in the way most people in the real world would do one---in that if you want to start one there's nothing stopping you. When I made the most recent one I just PM'd DB asking if it was okay and he replied that he was fine with it.

So yeah, I guess if anyone has a book in mind and really wants to start one all that's really in their way is a formality of a PM to the mod, PM-ing the guys registered in this thread and the ever difficult choice of a good book. (I'd gladly do another if I hadn't already )


----------



## martryn (Oct 23, 2008)

Oh, I want to join before we actually get started.  I've always wanted to be a member of a book club.


----------



## Nuriel (Oct 27, 2008)

sel said:


> To be honest this isn't really as structured in the way most people in the real world would do one---in that if you want to start one there's nothing stopping you. When I made the most recent one I just PM'd DB asking if it was okay and he replied that he was fine with it.
> 
> So yeah, I guess if anyone has a book in mind and really wants to start one all that's really in their way is a formality of a PM to the mod, PM-ing the guys registered in this thread and the ever difficult choice of a good book. (I'd gladly do another if I hadn't already )



That makes sense.  We are coming up on a good time to start a new book.  I didn't get a chance to participate in the last book so, I want to read the next one.  What books have currently already been done so far?  Does anyone know?


----------



## Nevyn (Nov 1, 2008)

I wanna join. I hope the books choose intrest me XD


----------



## keiiya (Nov 2, 2008)

I tried to take part in the last book covered but I started late and didn't manage to finish the book until quite a while after the review date. D:

Has no one picked a book to read for this month?
Maybe I could suggest The Picture of Dorian Gray by Oscar Wilde or Brave New World by Aldous Huxley. I'm not sure if they are the type of books you guys like to read (or maybe you have already read them). ><


----------



## Nuriel (Nov 4, 2008)

I've read them, but it has been a while.  I wouldn't mind reading either one again.


----------



## Roja (Nov 11, 2008)

keiiya said:


> Has no one picked a book to read for this month?
> Maybe I could suggest The Picture of Dorian Gray by Oscar Wilde or Brave New World by Aldous Huxley. I'm not sure if they are the type of books you guys like to read (or maybe you have already read them). ><



I haven't read _The Picture of Dorian Gray_, but I've read (and loved) _Brave New World_. But like Nuriel, it's been awhile since I've read _Brave New World_.


----------



## Para (Nov 11, 2008)

I'm looking to read more recreationally, and this seems like a good place to get ideas; when do we start?


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Nov 11, 2008)

Like everything in this subforum, this is enver gonna fly.

But if you really wanna waste time trying I suggest replacing the OP who hasn't posted since the 21st of October.

We need an active and literate person to volunteer for the bookclub organiser, will probably just invovle timetables and keeping the OP updated.


----------



## keiiya (Nov 11, 2008)

Something regular would be nice.

I'd elect sel since he did a great job for the last book (if he wants to do it).


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Nov 11, 2008)

I've decided it'll be Sel or Dream Brother.

Maybe neither quite as active as I'd like, but whatever.


----------



## Tyrael (Nov 11, 2008)

If anyone has a particular drive to do a book, you should probably just start it. The idea was that we would have, at random, the members nominate a book. Me and sel have already done one apiece and neither have had any real activity considering how many people signed up for it.


----------



## ~riku~ (Nov 11, 2008)

I would like to join!~


----------



## Nuriel (Nov 11, 2008)

Tyrael said:


> If anyone has a particular drive to do a book, you should probably just start it. The idea was that we would have, at random, the members nominate a book. Me and sel have already done one apiece and neither have had any real activity considering how many people signed up for it.



The only books we have had suggested are _The Picture of Dorian Gray_ and _Brave New World_.  We could always do one of those.  If anyone has any other suggestions they can let us know now.  Otherwise we can just start a thread using one of those.


----------



## Dream Brother (Nov 11, 2008)

> Like everything in this subforum, this is enver gonna fly.



The Flashfic tradition has been going on for _months_ now. Activity is never amazing, but it's definitely there. The amount of section regulars has increased by far, too -- I remember how empty and inactive this forum used to be, and I genuinely think there's been a very noticeable upwards shift since then. 



> If anyone has a particular drive to do a book, you should probably just start it.



Exactly.

Just go for it -- there's barely any real work required. Someone chooses a book. They start a new thread detailing the book title, and one or two loose dates for getting the book and starting the discussion. Then it starts.


----------



## Tyrael (Nov 11, 2008)

This month-Wilde.

Next month-Huxley.

I'll make a thread now.


----------



## Nuriel (Nov 11, 2008)

Tyrael said:


> This month-Wilde.
> 
> Next month-Huxley.
> 
> I'll make a thread now.



Great.  Midway through next month's book we need to get another one lined up.


----------



## Dream Brother (Nov 12, 2008)

*Updates:*

- Added to/edited the list. Please tell me if I somehow forgot to put you on, or if you want to be taken off. 

- Added a 'Past Sessions' section for reference. When you make a new one, you can check 'em and maybe use them as a base model.

- Sent a PM to everyone on the list, largely thanks to Ty's help. It was a bloody headache due to name changes and such, but 'tis hopefully done now.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 12, 2008)

Oops

What's the current book of discussion?


----------



## Tyrael (Nov 12, 2008)

The Picture of Dorian Gray.

Got a week to get a hold of it or opt out.


----------



## Lord Yu (Nov 12, 2008)

Tyrael said:


> This month-Wilde.
> 
> Next *year*-Huxley.
> 
> I'll make a thread now.



Let's be realistic.


----------



## Tyrael (Nov 12, 2008)

Haha, this ain't the FF's Yu. The first actually ran completely by schedule-it had the problem of almost no participants.


----------



## Garfield (Nov 12, 2008)

Lord Yu said:


> Let's be realistic.


That's in a month as well so not that crazy of an idea.


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Nov 21, 2008)

i'd like to join NF's bookclub. (Hi Ammanas! Hi Keiiya! Hi selly!)


----------



## keiiya (Nov 21, 2008)

YAY! 
More the merrier.
^o^


----------



## Xana (Jan 4, 2009)

If this is still going on (thread doesn't seem all that active, but, oh well) I'd like to join. Plus I could use reading _Brave New World_ again.


----------



## Dream Brother (Jan 4, 2009)

Added you to the list. Welcome.


----------



## beads (Jan 26, 2009)

I'll join. I like thoughtful discussions.

Any books currently being read?


----------



## Naruto91310 (Feb 8, 2009)

You probably won`t hear a lot of me  considering the hell hole of a library we have but
my coments are inportant considering that I write like a 30 year old persone when I`m only 11.
P.S:My English and Literature teacher seed it!


----------



## mutiny inc (Feb 9, 2009)

ok I think this thread is dead, but add me to the list.


----------



## Dream Brother (Feb 14, 2009)

Added the new people to ze list.


----------



## Worm Juice (Mar 26, 2009)

can I join too? I love reading books but I never go to the library so I have to buy them 

also I have an idea for a book to read A hunderd years of solitude - Gabriel Garcia M?rquez
You probably already have read it, but it's a good book . I can't really describe the goodness of this book but it goes in you and so amazing whaaaa


----------



## Dream Brother (Jun 13, 2009)

Shall we try this again?

If so, I was thinking of using _Lolita_, as that would definitely provoke discussion. Not sure, though.


----------



## Mori` (Jun 13, 2009)

yes please, it was one of the next books on my reading list anyway


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Jun 13, 2009)

Pretty inexcusable but ...


*Spoiler*: _Laughter ahead_ 





... _Lolita _will probably give me a stiffy. 




Maybe I'll join in on this one.


----------



## Dream Brother (Jun 13, 2009)

*Waiting to see just how much interest there is in this*

Cool to see that you two are potentially on board.


----------



## Mori` (Jun 13, 2009)

no potentially about it, if it happens I'm there (book in hand).


----------



## Pan-on (Jun 13, 2009)

oh lolita, i want to read, that, i'll try and get a hold of it sometime soon.


----------



## Trunkten (Jun 13, 2009)

Definitely, I've been looking for an excuse to read it for a while now. I'm in.


----------



## Xana (Jun 14, 2009)

I hope I can find it online, but if I can, I'm in.


----------



## Tyrael (Jun 14, 2009)

I would be interested. Very much so.


----------



## abcd (Jun 16, 2009)

I am interested in a book club  .. Lolita? hope I get it on internet


----------



## Chiyo (Jun 25, 2009)

I'm definitely interested in this! I assume we can pick and choose which sessions we partake in, depending on whether we can get hold of a copy of the book or not?


----------



## Pineapples (Jul 6, 2009)

This sounds like a fascinating idea! Would it be possible for me to join in?


----------



## Pan-on (Jul 6, 2009)

Chiyo said:


> I'm definitely interested in this! I assume we can pick and choose which sessions we partake in, depending on whether we can get hold of a copy of the book or not?



yeah, i mean i joined this when it began and iv not actually really gotten round to doing anything yet.


----------



## graysocks (Jul 6, 2009)

Yeah I'm interested too. As others, its on my to-read list.


----------



## Worm Juice (Jul 13, 2009)

I just ordered the book will be here in 3-4 days so  I'm gonna read it


----------



## IsoloKiro (Jul 14, 2009)

May I join?


----------



## Dream Brother (Jul 14, 2009)

Of course. Anyone can. 

I'll see if I can get this next round sorted out...


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jul 15, 2009)

I want to join too. pek


----------



## Nawheetos (Sep 30, 2009)

Sounds like fun.  Can I join in?


----------



## keiiya (Sep 30, 2009)

Any ideas for which book to choose?


----------



## Andre (Sep 30, 2009)

I want to join.


----------



## Dream Brother (Oct 2, 2009)

I added the new people, welcome guys.

How about _Kafka on the Shore_ for the next book?


----------



## martryn (Oct 2, 2009)

> How about Kafka on the Shore for the next book?



Both keiiya and I agree.


----------



## Tyrael (Oct 2, 2009)

Just be decisive and go for it. If we wait for it to be a democracy then we'll never get anywhere.


----------



## Ivyn (Oct 3, 2009)

Dream Brother said:


> I added the new people, welcome guys.
> 
> How about _Kafka on the Shore_ for the next book?



I just got it from my library, so I'd like to join.


----------



## Leraine (Oct 3, 2009)

Interesting. I've already read it, but I might actually go for it again.


----------



## Sagara (Oct 3, 2009)

Requesting joinage.


----------



## Anarch (Oct 6, 2009)

may i join?


----------



## Dream Brother (Oct 6, 2009)

Sure. Added yah.


----------



## Kitsune (Oct 7, 2009)

Joinage!!!  I actually read Kafka on the Shore recently, but I want to talk about it.


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Oct 7, 2009)

All I have to do is ask to join?


----------



## Dream Brother (Oct 7, 2009)

> Joinage!!! I actually read Kafka on the Shore recently, but I want to talk about it.





Miss Pulchritudinous said:


> *All I have to do is ask* to join?



[YOUTUBE]BJwxu1YJ2iA[/YOUTUBE]

As the LD Genie, your wish is my command.


----------



## Mαri (Oct 7, 2009)

I'd like to join :3 .

It sounds like an interesting idea  .


----------



## Dream Brother (Oct 7, 2009)

*Clicks fingers*


----------



## abstract (Oct 13, 2009)

seeing as how I started reading kafka a couple of days ago anyways, I figure I'll join :I


----------



## Worm Juice (Oct 17, 2009)

Orangefucker said:


> I just ordered the book will be here in 3-4 days so  I'm gonna read it



Yeah uuuhm maybe I kinda forgot to read lolita im at page 20 

but maybe im gonna read it today...


----------



## ScaryRei (Oct 17, 2009)

May I join?


----------



## Dream Brother (Oct 17, 2009)

Sure, I'll add the new people. Good to have yah.


----------



## Tomine (Oct 18, 2009)

This sounds like my type of thing. May I join as well?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 26, 2009)

I'd like to sign up as well


----------



## Dream Brother (Oct 27, 2009)

*Adds to the list*


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Nov 7, 2009)

Um..I don't know whither to make ,a thread or ask ,here...ahh what the hell

I need help locating books that I can use as source for my research paper.I already have a few but i need at least 10....so I greatly appreciate It.My topic is "were the economic policies of the federal government from 1921-1929 the main reason for the great depression".

Ps.I Would really wanna join this club,being I read a lot and I have some fantastic books I could recommend.


----------



## Alex. (Nov 9, 2009)

I'm gonna be joining as well.


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Nov 16, 2009)




----------



## Appletart (Jan 21, 2010)

Sign me up please, I'm currently taking a year out from my degree in English Literature and haven't read a book in awhile


----------



## Tegami (Jan 27, 2010)

May I join? (///.^)

*Although, I wouldn't be sure if I can get all the books required.*


----------



## West Egg (Jan 27, 2010)

Can I join as well?

I would love to take participate in this!


----------



## Dream Brother (Jan 27, 2010)

Added you, guys. Welcome


----------



## Tegami (Jan 28, 2010)

Dream Brother said:


> Added you, guys. Welcome



Thanks sir. But, how about posting a thread about poetry so that people would read and criticize. I've tried the Writers FC but it doesn't help.

Seeing that we have so many awesome poets here, I'm not sure that a thread that has my username on it would be clicked on often. But, I think yours would.


Sorry for being off topic. v.v


----------



## Gardenhead (Jan 30, 2010)

Hola! I'd like to join, please. Can't see why I haven't already.


----------



## Dream Brother (Jan 30, 2010)

Gotcha Jonty, lemme add you...



Vampire Freak said:


> Thanks sir. But, how about posting a thread about poetry so that people would read and criticize. I've tried the Writers FC but it doesn't help.
> 
> Seeing that we have so many awesome poets here, I'm not sure that a thread that has my username on it would be clicked on often. But, I think yours would.
> 
> ...



Hola, don't worry about being off topic, haha -- we have too few posts in this section for it to matter much. Could you clarify your suggestion, though? What do you mean by a thread about poetry? You mean a book club session dedicated to a particular poem? A general 'discuss everything about poetry' thread? Not sure, so let me know.


----------



## Gardenhead (Jan 30, 2010)

I think the suggestion is something along the lines of an all purpose poetry posting thread, where people could post their work, read other people's work, and comment and criticize.

If you'll permit me to critique my own interpretation of someone else's suggestion however, I reckon something like flash fiction - but poetry centred - would be more immediately accessible, as well as far easier to focus on. One thread for all poetry would seem a little hazy to me, and a more drilled, semi-regular 'contest' a la flash fiction could provide more interesting, guaranteed, and considered feedback and practice.

That's my take anyhow!

edit: and if the suggestion was in fact just a book club that substitutes fiction for poetry, then my own suggestion still stands, but I think that the book club proper could cater to poetic needs as well, rather than inventing a whole other club to complement it. I may be wrong, but it doesn't appear to be awfully busy most of the time!


----------



## Tegami (Feb 3, 2010)

Dream Brother said:


> Gotcha Jonty, lemme add you...
> 
> 
> 
> Hola, don't worry about being off topic, haha -- we have too few posts in this section for it to matter much. Could you clarify your suggestion, though? What do you mean by a thread about poetry? You mean a book club session dedicated to a particular poem? A general 'discuss everything about poetry' thread? Not sure, so let me know.



Sorry it took so long. 
I meant, a "Post your poem" thread kind of thread. I know it maybe lame. But the fact that other people are posting their poems and having no one to read them is really sad. 
If there was a thread that embraced all poets and have people attend to it frequently, that would really be a bliss.


----------



## Newton (Feb 5, 2010)

Hey, just a suggestion, but maybe there could be a setup like:

A thread named "Members' Poems and short stories" and a separate thread "Poems and Stories discussion", like the Picture Thread set up in the Lounge.

The first would be comprised only of the poems and stories people wish to share and get feedback on, and the second thread would be where the actual feedback is given.

Just an idea

Also, would like to join


----------



## m o l o k o (Feb 5, 2010)

this looks interesting, I'd love to join


----------



## Dream Brother (Feb 7, 2010)

One issue with a poetry FF could be activity, Jonty -- the current FF competitions seem to move at a snail pace, haha. Then again, maybe poetry would be more popular...hmm.

And Susano/Vampire, I'll think about setting up something like that. I actually had no idea people would be interested in that sort of setup, it's good that you suggested it to get me thinking. If anyone else has suggestions for anything, definitely follow this example and post 'em! New ideas are awesome. 

As for the bookclub, that's a good point Jonty made -- the fact that it should technically cater to the needs of poetry as well as novels. Would be interesting to read a poem and discuss that, and it would also save people the hassle of going out and buying/checking out big books. Could even extend the bookclub now and then into viewing pieces of literary based/influenced visual media...something I saw a few days ago, _Shakespeare in Love_, would be a great example, as it contains a crazy amount of lit-geek nods/references. (Dunno how popular that would be with the regulars, though.)


----------



## Tegami (Feb 12, 2010)

That sounds fun. 

Hopefully, you would step on it and make it viewable.


----------



## Kiki (Feb 21, 2010)

Joining defiantly. <3 What book are we currently reading?


----------



## Dango (Mar 1, 2010)

i'd like to join, i need to brush up on reading


----------



## Dream Brother (Apr 6, 2010)

Updated the list <3


----------



## jux (Apr 6, 2010)

sign me up!


----------



## Cinna (Apr 22, 2010)

Where is the bookclub? I want to be part of this! Sign me up


----------



## amorette (Jun 20, 2010)

Can I sign up as well? pek
and what are we currently reading/up to?


----------



## Dream Brother (Jun 22, 2010)

Added both of you guys, welcome. Nothing is currently being read/discussed, Am, although we have links to the old discussions in the opening post of this thread. Any suggestions for a new work?


----------



## Cinna (Jun 29, 2010)

I just got myself a copy of David Mitchell's _Number9Dream_ which seems pretty interesting. I haven't read of any of his works before, so I don't really know what to expect, but if anyone is interested we should do it. Or find something else we could read


----------



## Kobe (Jun 29, 2010)

Perhaps I can recommend a book for next session 

_Never Let Me Go_ by Kazuo Ishiguro

I heard the name via , if Murakami suggested it, it should be really good..


----------



## Cinna (Jun 29, 2010)

Kobe said:


> Perhaps I can recommend a book for next session
> 
> _Never Let Me Go_ by Kazuo Ishiguro
> 
> I heard the name via , if Murakami suggested it, it should be really good..



Oh, I heard about this book as well. Saw it somewhere on tumblr or something. I just hav to find out what it's about...


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 9, 2010)

Not sure if these is still active, but I wouldn't mind signing up.


----------



## Cinna (Aug 11, 2010)

I wish there was more activity tbh 

Is anyone still up to read Number9dream or Never Let You Go? This place should not die, really!


----------



## Mist Beauty (Oct 30, 2010)

This sounds fun. Where is the thread where you all discuss the book, and what book should I check out?

Edit:  I'm sure people would be interested if a book is proposed. I'd love to read something I'd never pick up at the library.


----------



## wintervalley (Nov 5, 2010)

seems inactive, but can I join?


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Nov 30, 2010)

Don't know if this is still on, but may I participate?


----------



## ViolentlyViolet (Dec 7, 2010)

If this is still happening - sign me up!


----------



## Cinna (Dec 7, 2010)

I think all of us who are interested in doing this should simply get together and decide on what we would like to read. I think the people who used to organize this aren't to active anymore. 

So, any ideas??


----------



## Kobe (Dec 7, 2010)

Cinna said:


> I think all of us who are interested in doing this should simply get together and decide on what we would like to read. I think the people who used to organize this aren't to active anymore.
> 
> So, any ideas??



I finished _Never Let Me Go_ other day.. It deserves all the credit it gets from famous authors like Murakami.. I really recommend it if you guys are bored and wants to start on something.. I think it'll have a movie in Jan. or Feb. 2011 as well.. trailers are on youtube.


----------



## Dream Brother (Dec 7, 2010)

I'm definitely up for reading/discussing _Never Let Me Go_. (I really enjoyed Ishiguro's _The Remains of the Day_.)

On another note, I'll add the new people to the list in the opening post.


----------



## αshɘs (Dec 8, 2010)

Dream Brother, could you also sign me up?

Haven't read any books by Ishiguro, but looking at some descriptions they definitely sound worth checking out.

I would also recommend _The Man in the High Castle_ by P. K. Dick.


----------



## Koi (Dec 14, 2010)

Is this still a thing?  And can I participate?


----------



## Tyrael (Dec 16, 2010)

If we wanna try and get another one of these going, then I'd reccomend a Christopher Priest novel - if not many people have read it, The Prestige is truly excellent.


----------



## Orochimaru Kusanagi (Dec 22, 2010)

I want to try this too, how about Witch and Wizard by James Patterson?


----------



## Mikaveli (Jan 14, 2011)

Ah, missed people. We definitely need to get this going for the new year. I say we do this within a month.


----------



## Vice (Jan 14, 2011)

I want in.


----------



## Kei (Jan 14, 2011)

I want to be apart of this


----------



## Mikaveli (Jan 14, 2011)

Well, the first step is to sustain activity for longer than a few minutes. Link friends who read a lot. The more, the merrier.


----------



## Kei (Jan 14, 2011)

Coolies, I got a few


----------



## Cinna (Jan 14, 2011)

Yay, activity! Want to be part of this, too!


----------



## Mikaveli (Jan 14, 2011)

It'd probably help if you subscribed to the thread as well, so you don't accidentally forget.


----------



## Cinna (Jan 14, 2011)

I think I'll add a link to my sig for this thread. What could we read first? Maybe we could ask for people to make suggestions and then decide on something.


----------



## Kei (Jan 14, 2011)

You guys already did The Picture of Dorian Gray, I loved that book


----------



## Mikaveli (Jan 14, 2011)

I have no suggestions. I haven't read a book of merit in years, and I came here to expose myself to new books. So any recommendations are helpful to me.


----------



## Cinna (Jan 14, 2011)

I recently read_ Number9dream_ and _Cloud Atlas_, but they were so good, I'd read them again anytime.


----------



## Kei (Jan 14, 2011)

I have none as of yet.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jan 14, 2011)

Thanks for suggestions. Once we get a few more here and a general consensus, we can begin.


----------



## Kei (Jan 14, 2011)

Yay!  Can't wait


----------



## Dream Brother (Jan 14, 2011)

*Added the new people*


----------



## Cinna (Jan 14, 2011)

I'd also like to recommend _Everything Is Illuminated_ by Jonathan Safran Foer.

Numer9Dream and Cloud Atlas were both written by David Mitchell. Forgot to mention that.


----------



## Kei (Jan 14, 2011)

Can you tell me what Numer9Dream is about, a short synopsis is always nice


----------



## Cinna (Jan 14, 2011)

Number9dream


			
				Wikipedia said:
			
		

> number9dream is the second novel by English author David Mitchell. Set in Japan, it narrates the search of 19-year-old Eiji Miyake for his father, whom he has never met. Told in the first person by Eiji, it is a coming of age/perception story that breaks convention by juxtaposing Eiji Miyake?s actual journey toward identity and understanding with his imaginative journey.



That, but it's really, really good. _Cloud Atlas_ on the other is a little bit hard to get into, at least it was for me. It's set-up is rather unconventional and it jumps to and fro into different eras. But nonetheless it's a brilliant read! I won't say too muc, thus the very short summary.


			
				Wikipedia said:
			
		

> The novel consists of six nested stories that take us from the remote South Pacific in the nineteenth century to a distant, post-apocalyptic future.



Everything Is Illuminated 


			
				Wikipedia said:
			
		

> A young American Jew, named Jonathan Safran Foer, journeys to Ukraine in search of Augustine, the woman who saved his grandfather's life during the Nazi liquidation of Trachimbrod, his family shtetl. Armed with many copies of an old photograph of Augustine and his grandfather, maps, and cigarettes, Jonathan begins his adventure with Ukrainian native and soon-to-be good friend, Alexander "Alex" Perchov, who is Foer's age and very fond of American pop culture, albeit culture that is already out of date in the United States.


----------



## Orochimaru Kusanagi (Jan 15, 2011)

I'm back!  Number 9 Dream sounds interesting. I still have to get Witch and Wizard.


----------



## Kei (Jan 15, 2011)

I might have to check that out


----------



## Mikaveli (Jan 15, 2011)

Any good fantasy that could be read?


----------



## Kei (Jan 15, 2011)

I am not much into fantasy anymore because they some are turning out to pull out sappy romance novels that tries to hard to pull you in.  

I need a tear jerker


----------



## Orochimaru Kusanagi (Jan 15, 2011)

I found something new from Amazon, it's called Seer of Sevenwaters.  It's about a 
girl who wants to be a Druid.  I would like to find a good fantasy.  Ever read Ellison 
or Piers Anthony?


----------



## Mikaveli (Jan 15, 2011)

I haven't read much of anything. That's why I'm here.


----------



## jux (Jan 15, 2011)

Super Mike said:


> Any good fantasy that could be read?



China Mieville's "Bas-Lag" Series
"the Dark Tower" series by Stephan King 
"His Dark material" Phillip Pullman

 so great. srsly.


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 16, 2011)

I'm all for fantasy. Haven't read any in a long time.

Kobe's rec a couple of pages ago also seems nice. _Never Let Me Go_. I'm interested in reading anything by Ishiguro.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jan 16, 2011)

I'm in for it if everyone else is.


----------



## Dream Brother (Jan 16, 2011)

I read that one recently -- good book.


----------



## Tyrael (Jan 16, 2011)

Once again, gonna lobby for The Prestige. It's kinda horror, kinda sci-fi, kinda fantasy and much better than the film. Would be on board for Ishiguro, David Mitchell or Philip K. Dick if that's the way the crowd pulls.



Keiichi Song said:


> I am not much into fantasy anymore because they some are turning out to pull out sappy romance novels that tries to hard to pull you in.
> 
> I need a tear jerker



Fantasy isn't turning into sappy romance at all - sure, supernatural romance is very popular thanks to Twilight, but there is so much beyond that.


----------



## Kei (Jan 16, 2011)

Tyrael said:


> Fantasy isn't turning into sappy romance at all - sure, supernatural romance is very popular thanks to Twilight, but there is so much beyond that.



 If you can recommend me something good I might change my one sided view on the genre


----------



## Tyrael (Jan 17, 2011)

Depends on what type of books you read really. I mean, the whole genre of epic fantasy has nothing to do with any of that, and I'd imagine a lot of urban fantasy is still yet to go that direction.

Or if you fancy just diving in head first, with no grounding on whether or not you'll like it or not, go for Mieville's _Perdido Street Station_. It's dark and brutal and complex, with fantastic characters, an expansive and well realised setting and he's damn good with his prose. Be prepared for rather squeamish scenes.


----------



## Kei (Jan 17, 2011)

I always like dark things, something complex. I'll read it


----------



## Suwako (Jan 21, 2011)

I like reading books a lot<3
So i would like to join sicne this sounds like lots of fun!
I read mostly fantasy and mystery XD


----------



## Tyrael (Jan 21, 2011)

Keiichi Song said:


> I always like dark things, something complex. I'll read it



Let us know what you think when you're finished: would be interesting to hear what you make of it.


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 21, 2011)

I think I'm also going to start reading that. I'm in a fantasy mood lately.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jan 23, 2011)

Don't let the activity die!!!

I think I may pick up _Perdido Street Station_ as well.


----------



## Tyrael (Jan 23, 2011)

Haha, well we could make that the next club book if you guys want.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jan 23, 2011)

I'm all for it.


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 23, 2011)

Me too   .


----------



## Orochimaru Kusanagi (Jan 23, 2011)

Sure I am game for that.  Now off to Borders at Westfarms tomorrow after work.


----------



## Tyrael (Jan 24, 2011)

Well looks like it's just gonna be the four of us then. I'll leave the sign-up open, however.

When would you guys want to start?


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 24, 2011)

How about this week already? If I get it right, looking at past sections there's 1 week time given from the start when everyone gets the book in anykind of form. After it starts the official discussion in parts.

Still haven't got the book, but maybe this week I'll have it.


----------



## Tyrael (Jan 25, 2011)

Alright guys, we're all aiming to have the book by Friday - after that we'll start.

Participants:

αshɘs
Orochimaru Kusanagi
Super Mike
Tyrael


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 26, 2011)

Got the book or rather books (it's divided into two parts) today.


----------



## Kobe (Jan 26, 2011)

whatcha guys reading? Never Let Me Go?


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 26, 2011)

_Perdido Street Station_ by China Miéville. At least currently it looks like it  Only 4 of us decided on it though, but at least it's something.


----------



## Origami (Jan 26, 2011)

I'm not sure whether I signed up for this or not. So may I?​


----------



## Tyrael (Jan 27, 2011)

It's open to all: wanna take part in reading Perdido Street Station?


----------



## Suwako (Jan 27, 2011)

I would also like to take part in this!
by when we should have finished reading this?


----------



## Tyrael (Jan 28, 2011)

Hopefully it should answer your question.


----------



## abcd (Sep 28, 2011)

looks like the book club here is dying 

I am planning on starting to read the book 

"G?del, Escher, Bach: An Eternal Golden Braid" soon

It would be nice if i got some company !!


----------



## Cromer (Oct 18, 2011)

Is the book club still alive?


----------



## keiiya (Oct 21, 2011)

I hope so. I haven't been active much but if this place gets a book and a schedule, I am likely to be more active. Have you started your book abcd (I am assuming you have since it has been over a month since you posted D: )?


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Dec 15, 2011)

Come back to life, book club :<


----------



## abcd (Jan 21, 2012)

keiiya said:


> I hope so. I haven't been active much but if this place gets a book and a schedule, I am likely to be more active. Have you started your book abcd (I am assuming you have since it has been over a month since you posted D: )?



Actually I have not started the book as yet... I started reading the Malazan Series.... So if You are interested we can select and start with this book


----------



## keiiya (Jan 24, 2012)

abcd said:


> Actually I have not started the book as yet... I started reading the Malazan Series.... So if You are interested we can select and start with this book


Awesome! I just finished House of Chains. I absolutely love this series (just as much as Song of Ice and Fire). How are you liking the Malazan Series? How far along are you?
I am up for starting the book you mentioned before. Let me know and I will look into getting the book. Maybe set a deadline. I'm excited. >~<


----------



## abcd (Feb 14, 2012)

We can get started once you get the book  ...

I am in the book 5 of malazan series (Midnight tides) and its pretty awesome


----------



## Misao (Feb 14, 2012)

I'm in as well.


----------



## abcd (Feb 16, 2012)

cool!          .


----------



## keiiya (Feb 20, 2012)

I am going to try to get the book this week.


----------



## abcd (Feb 21, 2012)

Just to make it clear for new comers !

 The name of the book is GEB - G?del Escher and Bach -- An eternal golden Braid - A pulitzer prize winner



Will be starting soon -- Approximately march 1st


----------



## Laura (Dec 11, 2012)

So is this thing still happening?


----------



## keiiya (Dec 11, 2012)

It kicks off but no one is ever around to follow through, sadly. :<


----------



## Laura (Dec 11, 2012)

Let's kick it off again!


----------



## keiiya (Dec 12, 2012)

I'd be up for that. I need something new to read.


----------



## Laura (Dec 12, 2012)

I wouldn't mind a Ken Follet book...

Keen? You can pick the title.


----------



## Laura (Jan 4, 2013)

Bumping this, anyone who wants to start a bookclub with me can start signing up.


----------



## keiiya (Jan 6, 2013)

I don't mind you picking. I'll need a day or two to get the book probably. Lets do this! :3


----------



## Tyrael (Jan 6, 2013)

I'm in.     .


----------



## tgre (Jan 6, 2013)

I'm down          .


----------



## Laura (Jan 6, 2013)

What about _Eye of the Needle_, by Ken Follett?


----------



## Tyrael (Jan 6, 2013)

Sure, why not?

Ken Follett is one of these names I recognise, but no more, so it's always cool to check out something new.


----------



## keiiya (Jan 6, 2013)

That sounds good to me.


----------



## tgre (Jan 6, 2013)

already on bookdepository.com


----------



## Laura (Jan 6, 2013)

Awesome! When should I make a review thread for it? A week from now?


Time to go searching through my parents bookshelves to see if they have it...


----------



## Ultra Instinct Vegito (Jan 6, 2013)

I'm signing up OP.


----------



## Laura (Jan 6, 2013)

I doubt the OP is still around. 

Let me see if I can do something about that.


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 6, 2013)

I asked an Admin lol.


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 6, 2013)

Alright, updated the OP with the current participants (those that posted in the thread).

Let me know if you guys still want in.  We might need to give people a few days to track things down.


----------



## tgre (Jan 6, 2013)

Awesome

I know someone suggested we read one of Ken Follett work, but who's willing to host and create the thread?

Also this idea is fantastic, instead of having it volunteer-based, we can do the book club on a roster basis. In this way, it'll more or less force people to read U:<

EDIT: Just saw this:



Agsrower said:


> Awesome! When should I make a review thread for it? A week from now?
> 
> 
> Time to go searching through my parents bookshelves to see if they have it...



I think what Andy said is to have the thread created but locked first and then wait a reasonable amount of days (where everyone has obtained the book) and then participate in the thread.


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 6, 2013)

Yeah, though we may not need to lock it; just give people a little bit to get ahold of the book and then we can start.  Usually it was like a week to read such and such pages, if I remember correctly, so we can start that again.


----------



## Laura (Jan 6, 2013)

Ok that sounds good, I'll make the thread in about 5 or so hours when I have some more time.


----------



## Laura (Jan 6, 2013)

I made the thread!


----------



## keiiya (Feb 19, 2013)

I ended up going to London for a week and didn't have a chance to participate. Does anyone want to try this again?

I have some book suggestions if anyone wants to participate.


----------



## Laura (Feb 19, 2013)

I will! And we should quickly summarize my book, I forgot to keep the thread alive.


----------



## keiiya (Feb 19, 2013)

Yay!
Summarize away.
I didn't have my laptop with me in London so I couldn't keep up with NF properly. >w<


Do you think I should suggest some possible books and those that want to participate can take a vote on which they would like? Maybe vote on a book out of five possible choice.


----------



## Laura (Feb 19, 2013)

That might prove quite popular! :33


----------



## keiiya (Feb 19, 2013)

Please vote for one of the books below:

[1] *The Idiot* by Fyodor Dostoevsky []

[2] *The Master and Margarita* by Mikhail Bulgakov []

[3] *Foucault's Pendulum* by Umberto Eco []



I only listed three books since I thought it would allow for one of the books to get a majority vote.
If others want to add to the list, please say.


I wonder if anyone else will sign-up. >~<


----------



## Laura (Feb 19, 2013)

I'll vote for _*Foucault's Pendulum*_. :33


----------



## martryn (Feb 20, 2013)

Can I still participate if you pick Foucault's Pendulum?  That's literally my favorite book of all time, which is probably why Mary put it in her vote.


----------



## keiiya (Feb 20, 2013)

The whole idea is to see which book gets the most votes. So cast your vote for Foucault's Pendulum if that's the next book you want the club to read. :>


----------



## Dango (Feb 20, 2013)

I vote for [1]~
great of you to restart this mary :3


----------



## martryn (Feb 20, 2013)

Well, I can't read anything right now as I've already got a full reading schedule ahead of me.  Probably for the rest of the year, in all honesty.  I'll participate in any discussion of Foucault's Pendulum as I know it so well, but won't vote as I don't want to participate otherwise.


----------



## Cromer (Feb 20, 2013)

I'm gonna be convenient to self and vote Foucault's Pendulum. Just got a physical copy four days ago and haven't started reading it yet.


----------



## keiiya (Feb 20, 2013)

I'm going to vote for Foucault's Pendulum.





So currently:

[1] *The Idiot* - 1 vote
[2] *The Master and Margarita *- 0 votes
[3] *Foucault's Pendulum *- 3 votes

I'll wait until Friday to see if anyone else chimes in with a vote and then after create a thread for the book.


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Feb 20, 2013)

I'd like to participate- and I vote for The Idiot


----------



## Ceria (Feb 20, 2013)

I vote for the Idiot seems interesting

pendulum got a lot of bad reviews on amazon. 

I need a break from the Vong war.


----------



## keiiya (Feb 21, 2013)

It's a tie between The Idiot and Foucault's Pendulum. 




And, I wouldn't base your opinion of Foucault's Pendulum _just _on Amazon reviews.


----------



## Laura (Feb 21, 2013)

Lol, who reads amazon reviews? I read a summary of the plot for each story to decide which one I would prefer reading. They are *all* some of the best novels ever written, keiiya has fine taste.


----------



## keiiya (Feb 21, 2013)

I was going to put wiki links up instead but I thought they might contain spoilers/etc.


----------



## Ceria (Feb 21, 2013)

fifty something reviewers can't all be wrong, though.


----------



## Laura (Feb 21, 2013)

Actually, they can.  None of the people I know that read excellent books even go on amazon.


----------



## Cromer (Feb 21, 2013)

I avoid Amazon book reviews like the plague. Some idiots almost put me off reading the Dresden Files, and then 1632. Damned idiots all.


----------



## Ceria (Feb 21, 2013)

Guess i don't have a lot of experience with it, normally i use amazon for new star wars releases and the occasional Alten novel. 

I can be pretty closed minded when it comes to reading, i don't usually branch out so this is me trying to break out a little bit and try something random.


----------



## martryn (Feb 21, 2013)

Those bad reviews of Foucault's Pendulum come from idiots who started but didn't finish the book because there was too much of a history lesson in it.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Feb 25, 2013)

Taking part too. I vote for _The Idiot_


----------



## Cromer (Feb 25, 2013)

When does voting close?


----------



## keiiya (Feb 25, 2013)

I'm sorry. Voting closed on Friday but it was my birthday so this weekend was a bit busy.  Laura said she won't be on the forums for a while so taking her vote out (and even without ane's vote), *The Idiot* is the winner. Yay! 

I will create a thread this evening and set up dates to review chapters. Please bear with me. ><

I hope you're all looking forward to reading this book. ^^


----------



## Ceria (Feb 25, 2013)

Sounds like fun.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Feb 26, 2013)

keiiya said:


> I'm sorry. Voting closed on Friday but it was my birthday so this weekend was a bit busy.  Laura said she won't be on the forums for a while so taking her vote out (and even without ane's vote), The Idiot is the winner. Yay!
> 
> I will create a thread this evening and set up dates to review chapters. Please bear with me. ><
> 
> I hope you're all looking forward to reading this book. ^^



Oh, it's okay. I read that voting closed on Friday but didn't notice the date and assumed you meant this Friday 

I wouldn't have minded _Foucalt's Pendulum_ either, but that one I have already read while I didn't read so far _The Idiot_, that's mostly why I voted for it 

Well, gotta get a copy of the book then ^^


----------



## keiiya (Feb 26, 2013)

^^ It's ok. It's my fault for not putting a date down as well. >~< I happy you are joining in. 



I have made a new thread for the book and it can be found here: .
Let me know if you have any questions or input. I look forward to everyone participating. 
pek


----------



## Garfield (Feb 26, 2013)

Is it possible to have parallel book club groups doing different books?


----------



## olaf (Nov 18, 2013)

should I even ask if this is still happening?


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Nov 18, 2013)

well, there hasn't been that much activity, but if you have the time to run it for another time, maybe we could suggest books and start again


----------



## Buskuv (Nov 18, 2013)

House of Leaves.


----------



## Cromer (Nov 18, 2013)

I thought this had withered and died; are we actually gonna do it this time?


----------



## olaf (Nov 18, 2013)

ane said:


> well, there hasn't been that much activity, but if you have the time to run it for another time, maybe we could suggest books and start again


not sure if I could/should exactly run it (depending what that would mean) since sometimes I'm days offline


Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> House of Leaves.


didn't read it, sounds interesting


----------



## Buskuv (Nov 18, 2013)

I don't really think it needs a leader.

Just a set amount of chapters, a week/10 days, then another thread or post to start the discussion again.  It's just getting people to DO it is the problem.


----------



## olaf (Nov 18, 2013)

first question: is this book separated into chapters?

second question: are we decided on House of Leaves?

third quest... fuck it. if it's me I wouldn't mind if it was just 2-3 other people as long as I could discuss the book I'm currently reading. But maybe you could PM some people who were active here asking them if they would consider joining? (I think that PM from someone who they might know from the Bookclub is more likely to convince them to join)

And the starting date, pace of the discussion should be discussed by the people who want to discuss. cause you know, difrent reading speeds, prior engagements and so on


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Nov 18, 2013)

House of Leaves looks interesting. I'm in



Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Just a set amount of chapters, a week/10 days, then another thread or post to start the discussion again.



This, and PMing people when the discussion starts since this usually takes a while, that's what I meant when I said running it


----------



## olaf (Nov 18, 2013)

I probably could do that, but I really do think that you could get couple more people in if some of the bookclub regulars PM'd other bookclub regulars

and since I'm reading a book right now, I can't start reading for another couple days


----------



## Buskuv (Nov 18, 2013)

I'm excited to read House of Leaves, because I haven't yet, but I'm a fan of Danielewski--so, oddly enough, a fan that hasn't read the most respected work.  Noice.

The biggest problem is making sure everyone is on board, making sure people can either get a hold of a copy of the book or downloading the .pdf.  House of Leaves really ain't a cheap book.


----------



## Ceria (Nov 18, 2013)

The last book selection was a flop, confusing as hell. 

I'm not a fan of horror so i'll pass this time.


----------



## Buskuv (Nov 18, 2013)

If everyone just gave up when they weren't an implicit fan of something, book clubs would be... well, exactly what's going on here.  Gotta try something new sometimes, right?

Also, House of Leaves is a Horror story like the Watchmen is a cape comic.


----------



## Cromer (Nov 18, 2013)

So it's decided then? House of Leaves?


(Who's the author, by the way?)


----------



## olaf (Nov 19, 2013)

Ceria said:


> The last book selection was a flop, confusing as hell.
> 
> I'm not a fan of horror so i'll pass this time.


I'm not sure you get the idea of a bookclub. it's not "reading the books I'd read anywya" it's precisely the oposite to read the book you probably would not read otherwise.

You might not like everything, but discussion about the book is the whole point and it's way more interesting you people don't agree on everything.

Hey, I wouldn't mind if you read like first 100 pages and then decided that you really hate the book and stop there, and then participate in the discussion a bit, telling why you didn't like it. When we were discusing madame bovary our literature prof said plainly "I hate this book, and you don't have to read it whole if you can't bare it. but you should try because it's important in the hstory of literature". Some of us did read it, some of us didn't (like me, I gave up after 60 pages or so) but we still discussed the book and I found that discussion interesting


Cromer said:


> So it's decided then? House of Leaves?
> 
> 
> (Who's the author, by the way?)


Mark Z. Danielewski. I've already found it on the bay of pirates since it's not only not translated to my language but also hard to get in original (like I have the money to buy it now)


----------



## Garfield (Nov 19, 2013)

Anyone interested in a parallel club where we read Fooled by Randomness by Taleb


----------



## olaf (Nov 19, 2013)

books look interesting enough but no


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Nov 24, 2013)

Not sure if there will be more people joining so should we start it?


----------



## olaf (Nov 24, 2013)

I was going to make post about that tomorrow (since I just finished the book I was reading)

so how do we do this?

the book is 700 pages so I dunno how long will it take to read it


----------



## Buskuv (Nov 24, 2013)

We can take it slow, or fast, depending on how many people we have/how voracious of readers they are.  Hell, we can even do like 75-100 pages a week, and have a few days to discuss.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Nov 24, 2013)

My free time is very limited, more now that I drive to work instead of taking the bus, I think I can manage 75-100 pages per week, and another week to discuss


----------



## olaf (Nov 24, 2013)

even if I have very little time and the book doesn't sit well with me I can surely manage reading 100 pages in a week.


----------



## Buskuv (Nov 24, 2013)

I would hope most people joining a book club could.

Though, how many people are participating?


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Nov 24, 2013)

Us three, maybe Cromer too

We can wait a pair more days to see if anyone else joins


----------



## Buskuv (Nov 24, 2013)

We should advertise around the forum for a bit, but if not, whatever, it'll be intimate.


----------



## olaf (Nov 24, 2013)

sounds sexy, shirtless book club?


----------



## Cromer (Nov 24, 2013)

I'm definitely participating; I was actually waiting for a greater number of people to take it up. But if we are going to this small scale, then we do it small scale.


----------



## Buskuv (Nov 24, 2013)

olaf said:


> sounds sexy, shirtless book club?



I was thinking pantless, but if it has to be shirts, I'll take it.


----------



## Mѳẹbius (Nov 24, 2013)

Shirtless/pantless book club? Sign me up!


----------



## olaf (Nov 25, 2013)

so anybody contacted people who used to particpate earlier this year?

if not imma gonna send PM's tomorrow


----------



## Cromer (Nov 25, 2013)

I'm not sure who participated last time, so not me.


----------



## Tsunami (Nov 30, 2013)

I like books

Let me read more books

/join


----------



## olaf (Dec 1, 2013)

Tsunami said:


> I like books
> 
> Let me read more books
> 
> /join


right now we're supposed to read  (if you can't get it in bookstore near you, you might check piratebay)

discussion should start today or tomorrow, maybe. Don't know how others are doing with reading, but I got surprisingly sidetracked which means that I started reading it hour ago. 

BTW We talked about starting with about 100 pages per week, so IMO you might read that in day if you've got time (and will)

EDIT: decided to make a  already, because hey why not.

if you have any input be my guest


----------



## Zomperina (Dec 7, 2014)

Looks like I can still post here.  Even though the last entry was last year.  T___T

Is anyone still around?  I'm interested . . . always interested in books and civil discussions.


----------



## Cromer (Dec 7, 2014)

It's been exactly one year 


Zomperina said:


> Looks like I can still post here.  Even though the last entry was last year.  T___T
> 
> Is anyone still around?  I'm interested . . . always interested in books and civil discussions.



Your join date says last month though.


----------



## Kyuubi Whisker (Dec 7, 2014)

I'll see if I can get it revived


----------



## Worm Juice (Dec 9, 2014)

Orangefucker said:


> Yeah uuuhm maybe I kinda forgot to read lolita im at page 20
> 
> but maybe im gonna read it today...



A year ago finished reading it


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 9, 2014)

Hell yeah!

Let's do it!


----------



## Cromer (Dec 9, 2014)

Let's do what, read a book? I'm game.

But what book? Can we read Guy Gavriel Kay this time?


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 9, 2014)

Something I already own.


----------



## Cromer (Dec 9, 2014)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Something I already own.


Pix of your bookshelf then/screenshot of your ebook collection.


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 9, 2014)

Aww shit, we can start with some Lovecraft; short stories or novellas would be a great springboard for a club, since it's not terribly obtuse or long.


----------



## martryn (Dec 9, 2014)

I've just read the complete works of Lovecraft.  Finished this last summer.  If you picked Lovecraft, I would certainly participate since it'd be easy to go back through and skim the stories we're covering.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 9, 2014)

I don't wanna do Lovecraft, I'm kind of a pussy, but I'll show interest next time


----------



## Kyuubi Whisker (Dec 19, 2014)

We'll try again with House of Leaves in late January; give everyone a chance to get a copy and start reading.


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 31, 2014)

Hell yeah we will.

Still sitting on my dresser. >_>


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 10, 2015)

Bumping as a reminder we're getting back to House of Leaves.

Check the thread!


----------



## kire (Jan 30, 2015)

Sign me up doc!  So when does this book start and what is the deadline to finish it?


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 30, 2015)

We're reading _House of Leaves _by Mark Z Danielewski.  Technically we've already started, but since we're being rather slow with feedback, I don't think anyone would care to wait if you want to catch up.

It's rather dense reading, but really interesting!


----------



## Krory (Jan 30, 2015)

Maybe I'll get back to you guys on another book.


----------



## kire (Jan 31, 2015)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> We're reading _House of Leaves _by Mark Z Danielewski.  Technically we've already started, but since we're being rather slow with feedback, I don't think anyone would care to wait if you want to catch up.
> 
> It's rather dense reading, but really interesting!



Hymm, then maybe it would be best to wait for the next one.
I'll try to read it anyway though, but I dont want anyone to wait for me.


----------



## CA182 (Mar 5, 2015)

Oooh can I join this? 

seems fun


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 5, 2015)

You sure can.

When it's actually going. 

We're still technically reading House of Leaves, but progress is slow.


----------



## CA182 (Mar 5, 2015)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> You sure can.
> 
> When it's actually going.
> 
> We're still technically reading House of Leaves, *but progress is slow.*



How slow are we talking?

Mod level slow?

Or ninja card level slow?


----------



## Garfield (Mar 6, 2015)

Lets just say that by the time the Sun expands to reach Venus, the consensus to go to next chapter would have become unanimous


----------



## Parallax (Mar 6, 2015)

I'd join

but I don't have the time


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 11, 2015)

rofl

Well, if people seemed to have abandoned House of Leaves (and I think most them have, even if I'm still re-reading it for plea-siorrrrr), we can move on to another book or series.  If that was a little too heady or obtuse, we can shift to something maybe a bit shorter and less dense.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Mar 12, 2015)

Do you have any suggestions?


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 12, 2015)

Well, sure.

That depends on what people are more interested in reading.  Do we want something lighter?  Genre fiction?  Heady genre fiction, or just something engaging?  Or do we want something more on the 'literature' side of things?

McCarthy is good.  I have a whole bunch of his books.

Gene Wolfe is a great fantasy author; it's a little dense reading, though.

The Stormlight Archives is long but fairly light, and rather engrossing.


----------



## Tyrael (Mar 12, 2015)

We're still beating this dead horse? Count me in.

Some suggestions:

*Theatre of the Gods by M. Suddain*

This is the story of M. Francisco Fabrigas, explorer, philosopher, heretical physicist, who took a shipful of children on a frightening voyage to the next dimension, assisted by a teenaged Captain, a brave deaf boy, a cunning blind girl, and a sultry botanist, all the while pursued by the Pope of the universe and a well-dressed mesmerist.

Dark plots, demonic cults, murderous jungles, quantum mayhem, the birth of creation, the death of time, and a creature called the Sweety: all this and more waits beyond the veil of reality.

*Angelmaker by Nick Naraway*

Joe Spork, son of the infamous criminal Mathew ?Tommy Gun? Spork just wants a quiet life, repairing clockwork in a wet, unknown bit of London.

Edie Banister, former superspy, lives quietly and wishes she didn?t. She?s nearly ninety and the things she fought to save don?t seem to exist anymore. She's beginning to wonder if they ever did.

When Joe is asked to fix one particularly unusual device, his life is suddenly upended. The client? Unknown. The device? A 1950s doomsday machine. Having triggered it, Joe now faces the wrath of both the government and a diabolical South Asian dictator, Edie?s old arch-nemesis. Joe?s once-quiet world is now populated with mad monks, psychopathic serial killers, scientific geniuses and threats to the future of conscious life in the universe. The only way he can survive, is to muster the courage to fight, help Edie complete a mission she gave up years ago, and pick up his father?s old gun...

*Glow by Ned Beauman*

A hostage exchange outside a police station in Pakistan.

A botched defection in an airport hotel in New Jersey.

A test of loyalty at an abandoned resort in the Burmese jungle.

A boy and a girl locking eyes at a rave in a South London laundrette . . .

*The Map of Time by Felix J Palma*

An epic, ambitious and page-turning mystery that will appeal to fans of The Shadow of the Wind, Jonathan Strange and Mr Norrell and The Time Traveller?s Wife

London, 1896. Andrew Harrington is young, wealthy and heartbroken. His lover Marie Kelly was murdered by Jack the Ripper and he longs to turn back the clock and save her.

Meanwhile, Claire Haggerty rails against the position of women in Victorian society. Forever being matched with men her family consider suitable, she yearns for a time when she can be free to love whom she choses.

But hidden in the attic of popular author ? and noted scientific speculator ? H.G. Wells is a machine that will change everything.

As their quests converge, it becomes clear that time is the problem ? to escape it, to change it, might offer them the hope they need?

*Ack-Ack Macaque by Gareth L. Powell*

In 1944, as waves of German ninjas parachute into Kent, Britain s best hopes for victory lie with a Spitfire pilot codenamed 'Ack-Ack Macaque.' The trouble is, Ack-Ack Macaque is a cynical, one-eyed, cigar-chomping monkey, and he's starting to doubt everything, including his own existence. A century later, in a world where France and Great Britain merged in the late 1950s and nuclear-powered Zeppelins circle the globe, ex-journalist Victoria Valois finds herself drawn into a deadly game of cat and mouse with the man who butchered her husband and stole her electronic soul. Meanwhile, in Paris, after taking part in an illegal break-in at a research laboratory, the heir to the British throne goes on the run. And all the while, the doomsday clock ticks towards Armageddon. Winner of the British Science Fiction Award for Best Novel

*Yellow Blue Tibia by Adam Roberts*

Russia, 1946, the Nazis recently defeated. Stalin gathers half a dozen of the top Soviet science fiction authors in a dacha in the countryside somewhere. Convinced that the defeat of America is only a few years away, and equally convinced that the Soviet Union needs a massive external threat to hold it together, to give it purpose and direction, he tells the writers: 'I want you to concoct a story about aliens poised to invade earth . . . I want it to be massively detailed, and completely believable. If you need props and evidence to back it up, then we can create them. But when America is defeated, your story must be so convincing that the whole population of Soviet Russia believes in it - the population of the whole world!' The little group of writers gets down to the task and spends months working on it.

But then new orders come from Moscow: they are told to drop the project; Stalin has changed his mind; forget everything about it. So they do. They get on with their lives in their various ways; some of them survive the remainder of Stalin's rule, the changes of the 50s and 60s. And then, in the aftermath of Chernobyl, the survivors gather again, because something strange has started to happen. The story they invented in 1946 is starting to come true . .


----------



## Saishin (Mar 20, 2015)

I'd like to join,I won't have the possibility to participate always to this but I'd like to recommend some books,that's why


----------



## Tyrael (Apr 20, 2015)

No movement on here?

Would like to give this bookclub another go.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Apr 20, 2015)

I'll join.


----------



## ?clair (Apr 24, 2015)

Welp, can I join?


----------



## Naya (Apr 24, 2015)

I may join, but I can keep up only with short novels, nothing endless for me.


----------



## Tyrael (Apr 24, 2015)

Well that's (maybe?) four of us, should we start seeing if we can pin down a book and see if anyone else wants on board?


----------



## Naya (Apr 24, 2015)

I'm okay with what you decide, if I can't take part - I'll let you know. Since I am not sure about the time I'd have for that the upcoming month, I don't want to demand anything.


----------



## Tyrael (Apr 24, 2015)

Sounds good - any preferences or suggestions though?


----------



## Naya (Apr 24, 2015)

I have unpopular love towards older stuff in books than anything brand new. 
I also don't like detective stories with very few exceptions.

And you?


----------



## Tyrael (Apr 24, 2015)

Some of my sugg' are on the last page, although I'd like to throw _Wake up, Sir_ by Jonathon Ames in there too.

And tbh I'm down for reading most things - I'm mainly a sci-fi/fantasy nerd, but not really worried about giving any genre a look.

Do appreciate the short novel preference though - I've read too many needlessly long novels, and the pagecount can often weigh down the entire experience.


----------



## ?clair (Apr 24, 2015)

Young Adult generally has a bad reputation, but I've read a couple of wonderful ones. 

Although, yes, it'd be great if we went for older books. (I need to brush up on my literature, anyway.)


----------



## Naya (Apr 25, 2015)

I love reading fantasy, but I hate discussing it  in the end it always comes to "this is not what elves/warlocks/werewolves are!" all based on personal preferences.

So we'd rather stop on either realistic novels or psychological sci-fi, since you can't argue about canon and rules ofthe genre here.


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 25, 2015)

I'm all for fantasy.

Need a good fantasy read.


----------



## Naya (Apr 25, 2015)

Do short fantasy novels even exist?


----------



## ?clair (Apr 25, 2015)

I think so. Dragon's Bait is relatively short! Highly recommended.


----------



## Tyrael (Apr 26, 2015)

Plenty of short Fantasy floating about, esp. YA stuff.

We could have a look at one of Ruiz Zafon's YA novels, maybe Marina or The Midnight Palace?


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Apr 27, 2015)

Anything sounds good.  I always love a good fantasy, and short is sweet.

Anything easy or cheap to get a hold of is also appreciated.


----------



## Naya (Apr 27, 2015)

These fantasy novels you've chosen - which ones haven't you read by yourself or would really like to re-read?
Name the exact novels with the full names of the authors and please try giving the estimate time it would take to read if not spending 2-3 per day, kay?

And we will choose then and set the time limit!

Yep?


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (May 4, 2015)

Everyone must be too engrossed in reading to give their thoughts.


----------



## Naya (May 4, 2015)

Should we PM those who had ideas of exact authors?

Cause I really haven't read anything new in fantasy except Martin in ages, I know no short fantasy stories except Tolkien at all.

Lame and maistream I am, where are all the sophisticated advisers?


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (May 4, 2015)

Sounds good.  I'm keen to start a new book as well, and, and this could use more initiative rolls.


----------



## Tyrael (May 5, 2015)

Naya said:


> These fantasy novels you've chosen - which ones haven't you read by yourself or would really like to re-read?
> Name the exact novels with the full names of the authors and please try giving the estimate time it would take to read if not spending 2-3 per day, kay?
> 
> And we will choose then and set the time limit!
> ...



I've not read any of the ones I'm throwing out atm, so can't give any estimated reading times.

Gonna nominate Carlos Ruiz Zafon's Marina though: it's 300ish pages so it's not too long, and it's written for a younger audience so it won't be a slog to get through either.

Here's the blurb:

*

_'Fifteen years on, the remembrance of that day has returned to me. I have seen that boy wandering through the mist of the railway station, and the name of Marina has flared up again like a fresh wound. We all have a secret buried under lock and key in the attic of our soul. This is mine...'_

In May 1980, 15-year-old ?scar Drai suddenly vanishes from his boarding school in the old quarter of Barcelona. For seven days and nights no one knows his whereabouts...

His story begins in the heart of old Barcelona, when he meets Marina and her father German Blau, a portrait painter. Marina takes ?scar to a cemetery to watch a macabre ritual that occurs on the fourth Sunday of each month. At 10 a.m. precisely a coach pulled by black horses appears. From it descends a woman dressed in black, her face shrouded, wearing gloves, holding a single rose. She walks over to a gravestone that bears no name, only the mysterious emblem of a black butterfly with open wings.

When ?scar and Marina decide to follow her they begin a journey that will take them to the heights of a forgotten, post-war Barcelona, a world of aristocrats and actresses, inventors and tycoons; and a dark secret that lies waiting in the mysterious labyrinth beneath the city streets.

*

Any other suggestions speak now or forever hold your peace.


----------



## Naya (May 6, 2015)

Sounds like Narnia was read by an author.

Well, it's not my style of books, but since I can't suggest anything, I am not against it.

So, the first variant is *Carlos Ruiz Zafon's Marina*

eclair I think I should message once again.


----------



## Tyrael (May 6, 2015)

You're free to suggest something if you want.


----------



## Naya (May 7, 2015)

I can't actually.
I dropped following the literature process some time ago and this exactly why I want to take part in this - to get back in line, get interested in modern literature, try what I used not like.
My tastes got too stuck and I want to expand them.


----------



## Tyrael (May 8, 2015)

Gonna be busy during the weekend, but I'll make the thread on Monday. So you quiet lot have 'til then to register complaints and figure out if we wanna read a diff' book.


----------



## ?clair (May 10, 2015)

*Carlos Ruiz Zafon's Marina* sounds good. Reminds me of steampunk, for some reason.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (May 10, 2015)

I read Marina, I disliked it. Carlos Ruiz Zaf?n is not a good writer, only a popular one, and you can tell the audience is a young one, but I wouldn't mind commenting it. If you choose this one, I will probably join the discussion.

If you want a Spanish author, I'm going to recommend Beltenebros by Antonio Mu?oz Molina (Prince of Shadows). It's not science fiction but it has a lot of investigation as well, it keeps you hooked more than Marina, and it's not too long either. I will join either way, but this book is way better.


----------



## Buskuv (May 10, 2015)

Perdido Street Station by China Mieville would be a good one as well, if you're looking for modern steam punk / fantasy.


----------



## Tyrael (May 10, 2015)

Some late contenders thrown into the mix! What a tweest! 

Not sure I'd be up for re-reading PSS, already read it twice and am no longer really getting on with Mieville. His style just detaches me too much from the characters, to the point where Un Lun Dun particularly felt like an exercise in clever ideas.



ane said:


> I read Marina, I disliked it. Carlos Ruiz Zaf?n is not a good writer, only a popular one, and you can tell the audience is a young one, but I wouldn't mind commenting it. If you choose this one, I will probably join the discussion.



Have you just read Marina, or are you more familiar with his more general work? I've only read The Watcher in the Shadows, and I really liked it in an old-fashioned pulpy sort of way. The romance was very simple and rather ham-handed, but I really enjoyed the general feel of the novel and the atmosphere created in the house. It was much more of a plot-y novel than a character one, but it certainly worked on that level.

On the basis of one novel - a very limited sample size to be sure - I'd suggest calling him "not good" is very harsh, although I'm not sure where you draw the lines that define good.



> If you want a Spanish author, I'm going to recommend Beltenebros by Antonio Mu?oz Molina (Prince of Shadows). It's not science fiction but it has a lot of investigation as well, it keeps you hooked more than Marina, and it's not too long either. I will join either way, but this book is way better.



Would def' be up for giving this a go, can't say I've heard of it before though.


----------



## Buskuv (May 10, 2015)

Haha, Perdido Street Station is the only novel I actually enjoyed by Mieville.

It's a great book, but I don't think I'd want to read it three times, either.


----------



## Lucaniel (May 10, 2015)

>not enjoying the city & the city

what're you, some kind of ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)?


----------



## Parallax (May 10, 2015)

I finish school next week and I'm trying to figure out what imma be reading this summer

I didnt wanna make another thread for this, but would anyone like to join me.  Some of the stuff I'm planning is  and  among others


----------



## Lucaniel (May 10, 2015)

Parallax said:


> I finish school next week and I'm trying to figure out what imma be reading this summer
> 
> I didnt wanna make another thread for this, but would anyone like to join me.  Some of the stuff I'm planning is _A Portrait of the Artist as a Young Man_ and _Pale Fire_ among others



i actually wanna read both of those and already have the former

so yeah cool 

when i'm done with exams


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (May 10, 2015)

I think the latter suggestions sound more interesting than the first one.  But I'm still up for reading anything that isn't _Zoning and Coding Bi-Laws_.


----------



## Kitsune (May 10, 2015)

Parallax said:


> _A Portrait of the Artist as a Young Man_



I'd be interested in this one.


----------



## ?clair (May 12, 2015)

So, I finally got around to posting again, and I think  is a wonderful book. Contemporary, romance, young adult. Very coming-of-age vibe. 

Not a casual read, but it is somewhat lighthearted.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (May 12, 2015)

I considered the book and actually clicked the link. Then I saw the cover of the book and promptly tabbed out. Is it actually worth reading? Both 'romance' and 'young adult' set off the _Fifty Shades of Grey _alarms.


----------



## ?clair (May 12, 2015)

I actually hate those kind of trashy romance novels, so, nope. You're safe. Its got a romantic undertone, but generally deals with the guy's personal issues. 

Read ittttt.


----------



## Buskuv (May 12, 2015)

I like Pear's idea.

Or Sanderson, but he's longwinded.


----------



## Naya (May 13, 2015)

Guys, I have some problems, so I'LL have to skip this round. Have fun and will join you later.


----------



## Parallax (May 14, 2015)

ok so i'm thinking of starting this around early next week.  Maybe like Tuesday or Wednesday.  Post here or on my wall to let me know you're participating.

We'll be reading Joyce's _A Portrait of the Artist as a Young Man_, I can provide an e-copy if you need one.


----------



## Lucaniel (May 15, 2015)

well my final exam is on tuesday but then i'm free so weds would be cool


----------



## Kitsune (May 15, 2015)

Parallax said:


> ok so i'm thinking of starting this around early next week.  Maybe like Tuesday or Wednesday.  Post here or on my wall to let me know you're participating.
> 
> We'll be reading Joyce's _A Portrait of the Artist as a Young Man_, I can provide an e-copy if you need one.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (May 15, 2015)

E-copy please and thank you.


----------



## Parallax (May 19, 2015)

Ok so we begin this tomorrow

I figure a week and a half would be fine to finish this given the length, so until May 31st.

Let me know if people need e-copies

the next book that I will be starting on June 1 will either be  or , I'll decide by the end of the week.


----------



## Damaris (May 19, 2015)

im biased towards pale fire bc i haven't read it yet but u do u, eh?


----------



## Naya (May 20, 2015)

I'll try to catch up, but I am not sure if I'll have enough free time for that - I'm also having exams.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Jun 10, 2015)

> The novel is presented as a 999-line poem titled "Pale Fire"



That poem hit damage cap.


----------



## Jimin (Jun 10, 2015)

Isn't that 9999? : O


----------



## Vice (Jul 29, 2015)

I'd like to request to join please. I used to be an avid reader but haven't done so in quite a while and I'd like to pick it back up again.


----------



## Kitsune (Jul 31, 2015)

Going to try to revitalize the book club situation. 



Something short and easy (but important) might be a good way to get things going again.


----------



## Catamount (Oct 6, 2015)

This I want to be a part of.

Anyone alive in the club?..


----------



## Catamount (Oct 13, 2015)

*Guys!

Wake up!

Lets read Kino no Tabi.

Those are short novels, easy to catch up, to discuss and to read.

I have all the books, can email or upload.


*​
lol my daily rep power had run out
and no raw raw fight da powah song helps


----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 13, 2015)

i watched an ep or two of the anime of that. it was p comfy but not gripping so i think i left it 

anyways cheers for the heads up but i've got a big backlog and light novels get deprioritised to the very bottom


----------



## Catamount (Oct 13, 2015)

I just thought that the end of the year may be a bothersome time at work for many people and light-novels would be better than something serious. You can read one each day and relax, you know.

The books are totally cooler than anime.
They ARE adult.

Would you suggest something different?

PS: thanks for showing up!


----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 13, 2015)

iunno what i would suggest, i've read a lot and liked a lot

atm i'm part of the way through

_inherent vice_ by thomas pynchon
_guns, germs, and steel_ by jared diamond
_the brain that changes itself_ by norman doidge


----------



## Catamount (Oct 13, 2015)

Ohhh, I wanted to read The Brain That Changes Itself too!
How far are you?
We may drag some innocent readers into this too.

Or we may both read AND watch Inherent Vice, that would be wonderful too.

Or suggest a choice between The Brain..., Kino no Tabi and Inherent Vice.


and btw you may also like a book by Chris Frith "Making up the Mind: How the Brain Creates Our Mental World ". Simple, but amuzing.


----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 13, 2015)

i'm like 3 chapters into it, i'm about 102 pages into inherent vice but i've been slow and lost my place a little so i may start again from the beginning

and yeah reading it and watching it would be interesting, i have the movie on disk and was planning to watch it after i read the book

i'll check out the frith book, cheers


----------



## Catamount (Oct 13, 2015)

Okay!

So the suggestion is *both to watch and to read Inherent Vice* and discuss, if we didn't make a mistake.

I've tried to bring some attention to the thread all the not annoying ways I could, so... we'll just wait now.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Oct 13, 2015)

I heard we have a suggestions.  Upon seeing the suggestion, I am for willing to give it a try.  Go, as they say in England.


----------



## Catamount (Oct 14, 2015)

So you too chose Inherent Vice read&watch over Kino no Tabi, right?


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Oct 14, 2015)

Kino no Tabi sounds interesting, only I usually can't stand light novels.  There seem to be several translations as well.  Which one would we use, and how many volumes would we read?

Vice sounds easier and more reliable, but isn't a motorcycle diary, and more readily comes in English.  It also has a movie.  I cast my vote for it.  Does anyone have a pdf for it?


----------



## Catamount (Oct 15, 2015)

I am sure that finding Ineherent Vice PDF won't be very difficult and maybe Lucaniel can provide it too.

So I think we should wait till Monday, so that more people could join - it's more fun when it's crowded.

I'd love to try it out, guys, this sounds so good ~


PS: regarding Kino no Tabi, I guess, it would be easier opening a separate thread or something, but let us forget about it for a moment.


----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 15, 2015)

Adamant said:


> I am sure that finding Inherent Vice PDF won't be very difficult and maybe Lucaniel can provide it too.
> 
> So I think we should wait till Monday, so that more people could join - it's more fun when it's crowded.
> 
> ...



i'm sending it over to you


----------



## Catamount (Oct 19, 2015)

k.

Guys, so let us start!

I suggest we watch the movie during this week and also start reading, so that we could already compare what was changed while filming and so on.

I am not sure how long should we hold it, so lets just have some fun. I have an idea for december, so I hope we won't be too slow


----------



## Catamount (Nov 17, 2015)

I guess I am the only one actually doing it, but whatever.

So I've started reading it and I do enjoy the irony in every single line.
The style is not unique, but it's harsh, precise and ironic - just what I like.
I rarely laugh at books, but this time I did, though at the same time I do have a feeling of danger, a fleur of danger over the characters, I'd say.

Also google her car, stunning. Is this it?


and  also a good link 

and his aunt is Google


----------



## Amon Lancelot (May 6, 2017)

I'm joining — though I must warn that I'm not regularly active.


----------



## TheWillOfEvil (Nov 17, 2017)

I want to join too, but I will not be very active as well...


----------

